# Connections 3G avec un iPhone -iPad wifi



## bedwellO (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Savez vous s'il est possible de se connecter au réseau 3G avec l'iPhone et l'ipad via le wifi ?


----------



## ikeke (10 Juin 2010)

Oui c'est possible avec un iPhone Jailbreaké et en installant Mywi. Mywi permet a l'ipad de se connecter sur l'iPhone en wifi et de partager sa connexion 3G.


----------



## Poussindumoule (16 Juin 2010)

Et sans le jailbreak, pas d'autre solution ?


----------



## bubz (16 Juin 2010)

bah non, sinon quel serait l'interet d'avoir sorti le 3g  comme ça hein...

tu les crois si con que ça chez Apple ?? :rateau:


----------



## Poussindumoule (16 Juin 2010)

dès fois que !!! llooll mais ce n'est pas le genre de la maison :rateau:


----------



## Esart (17 Juin 2010)

Orange commercialise une sorte de clef USB: "Domino" qui se relie au réseau en 3G (débit double d'une clef normale) et permet de connecter dessus jusqu'à 5 machines en wifi.
J'ai choisit cette solution qui présente aussi l'avantage d'utiliser des forfaits moins chers que ceux qu'Orange prétend nous imposer pour l'iPad 

Coût du "Domino = 39,90  et forfait mensuel de 15  (-15% si déjà abonné Orange) pour 400 Mo (200 en semaine et 200 le WE). 
De plus, ce forfait est sans engagement.
AInsi, pas besoin d'acheter le 3G sauf si on tient au GPS.


----------



## corrs78 (17 Juin 2010)

Une sorte de clé USB ? 

je vois pas bien comment interfacer l'ipad et cette clé 3G ?

tu as plus d'explications ?


----------



## Esart (17 Juin 2010)

corrs78 a dit:


> Une sorte de clé USB ?
> 
> je vois pas bien comment interfacer l'ipad et cette clé 3G ?
> 
> tu as plus d'explications ?



Si tu lis attentivement ce que j'ai écrit, tu verras que la clef se connecte en 3G au réseau et crée un réseau wifi. Ton iPad se connecte donc à cette clef en Wifi... Tu peux connecter jusqu'à 5 machines différentes en Wifi (MacBook, iMac, iPhone, iPad...).

C'est clair comme ça ?


----------



## corrs78 (17 Juin 2010)

Tu vas surement me prendre pour un boulet...

Mais...
je suis pas encore sur d'avoir bien compris, il faut connecter cette clef à un mac au final ?
du coup il te faut un mac qui lui retransmet en wifi les données à l'ipad ?


----------



## Pooki (17 Juin 2010)

Moi, d'après ce que je comprend tu poses la clé sur ta table, elle se connecte au réseau 3G et tu peux connecter 5 périphériques en Wifi à celle ci pour te connecter en 3G.
Chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est comment est ce possible??? (Comment est elle alimenter? Comment la configure t'on??)


----------



## r e m y (17 Juin 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> Moi, d'après ce que je comprend tu poses la clé sur ta table, elle se connecte au réseau 3G et tu peux connecter 5 périphériques en Wifi à celle ci pour te connecter en 3G.
> Chose que je ne comprend pas, c'est comment est ce possible??? (Comment est elle alimenter? Comment la configure t'on??)



un petit effort! il suffit d'aller sur le site Orange pour avoir ces réponses!

http://assistance.orange.fr/telechargement/notices/Guide_Cle_E5832.pdf


----------



## Esart (17 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> un petit effort! il suffit d'aller sur le site Orange pour avoir ces réponses!
> 
> http://assistance.orange.fr/telechargement/notices/Guide_Cle_E5832.pdf



OUF ! Merci, je ne savais plus comment leur expliquer :love:


----------



## ericroc (17 Juin 2010)

Punaise c'est cool ça.

Et ça fonctionne a l'étranger?

Si je comprends bien, tu le configure une fois avec le Mac et après plus forcément besoin du Mac c'est ça?


----------



## Esart (17 Juin 2010)

JAMAIS BESOIN DU MAC ! 

Vous savez lire ou vous faites exprès ?


----------



## corrs78 (17 Juin 2010)

Super, je savais meme pas que ça existait. La vache ça coute un bras ce truc !

Au final vaut mieux prendre l'iPad 3G.  (je me posais la question pour les vacances d'été. 1 semaine sans wifi  )

seul pepin on dirait qu'on ne peut pas s'abonner si on a pas de forfait internet Orange.

dommage...
http://abonnez-vous.orange.fr/residentiel/equipements/cle-le-domino.aspx


----------

